# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الارباب يعلق على عمود فاطمة الصادق بعنوان (اوقفوها)

## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*الارباب يعلق على عمود فاطمة الصادق بعنوان (اوقفوها)

} دفعني لاستعراض هذا الموقف واستعادة ما كان بيني وبين الرجل ونشر هذا
النقد الباذخ ما جاء في عمود «الصحافية» فاطمة الصادق من نقد قبيح ومبتذل
لا تلام عليه فإن الاناء انما ينضح بما فيه.. ولكن لا يلام، بل ويدان، من
سمح لها بالتطاول والتمدد والتغول والانتشار، اما فاطمة لكم ان تسألوها
وقد كتبت ما كتبت، عمن هو الصايع، ومن هو السكران، ومن هو الزاني في بيت
اسرتها، او بيوت جيرانها ؟! وحين تجيب فقط، اسألوها عن الشقق المفروشة.
} وحتى تجيب، وإن لم تتوقف من نفسها فاوقفوها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاطمة الصادق تعترف بخطأها وتقدم اعتذارها للشعب السوداني

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 اعتذرت الزميلة فاطمة الصادق في زاويتها اليوم للشعب السوداني عما كتبته في زاويتها بالاهرام اليوم تحت عنوان في كل بيت سوداني زول( سكران وصايع و مدمن و زاني ) واكدت بانها لم تقصد الاساءة للبيوت السودانية و لكنها ارادت التحذير من مخاطر بعض المظاهر و اعترفت بخطأها وتمنت قبول اعتذارها و يجدر ذكره بان زاوية الزميلة فاطمة الصادق قد جلبت لها نيران و هجوم من كافة فئات المجتمع بسبب زاويتها الاخيرة بالاهرام اليوم .

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*عزرا تلموا 
عليها
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الناس تواصل فى متابعة البلاغات لان الاعتزار لا يفيد فى مثل هذه الحالات ....هو الكاتلانا غير طيبتنا شنو
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اشتهرت اوانطة
اى واحد عاوز يشتهر يمسك قلم ويبيع ويشترى فى هذا الشعب

عمااااار يا بلد!
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*السؤال المهم من  كانوا بداخل الشقق المفروشة وماذا كانوا يفعلون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد سعيد مصطفى
					

الارباب يعلق على عمود فاطمة الصادق بعنوان (اوقفوها)

} دفعني لاستعراض هذا الموقف واستعادة ما كان بيني وبين الرجل ونشر هذا
النقد الباذخ ما جاء في عمود «الصحافية» فاطمة الصادق من نقد قبيح ومبتذل
لا تلام عليه فإن الاناء انما ينضح بما فيه.. ولكن لا يلام، بل ويدان، من
سمح لها بالتطاول والتمدد والتغول والانتشار، اما فاطمة لكم ان تسألوها
وقد كتبت ما كتبت، عمن هو الصايع، ومن هو السكران، ومن هو الزاني في بيت
اسرتها، او بيوت جيرانها ؟! وحين تجيب فقط، اسألوها عن الشقق المفروشة.
} وحتى تجيب، وإن لم تتوقف من نفسها فاوقفوها.



كلام غريب ومغلف بالغموض لا ندري ما المقصود به ومن سيسألها عن الشقق المفروشة
اعتقد كلام الربراب لا يخرج من محيط القذف العلني ما لم يبين ما يقصده بالشقق المفروشة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد سعيد مصطفى
					

السؤال المهم من  كانوا بداخل الشقق المفروشة وماذا كانوا يفعلون



هههههههها
اوول انت بقى
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ameer Mak
					

أسمحوا لي يا شباب أن أورد مروري السابق في بوست مستقل .. لأنو الموضوع مهم للغاية!



وليهمك ياغالي افتح البلاغ باسمك واسم الشعب السوداني كله فودناك من اجل ان تسترد حقوقنا 
موفق باذن الله وتصل بالسلامة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*صلاح ادريس غتيت  وبتاع مغارز 

اللهم احفظ بناتنا واولادنا 
*

----------


## فخرى حسن

*بصراحة بعد إطلاعي علي مادار بين الأرباب وفاطمة الصادق زادت قناعتي بأن الحرية المطلقة بمثابة معول هدم لتقاليدنا ولعاداتنا السمحة فالمرأة المكرمة كتقليد موروث عندنا هي من تهدر كرامتها حين تضع رجلا علي رجل بين الرجال وحين تفتي وتستفتي في شأن هو للرجال أقرب أنا لست متزمت ولامتشدد لكن لايشرفني نموذج فاطمة الصادق كما لا أتصور بأن صلاح ادريس يعبر عني كذكر  تعرض لهجوم من أنثي بإختصار كلاهما يستحق البتر  والإقصاء
                        	*

----------

